# catfish gumbo



## sleepy319 (Jan 23, 2004)

two large catfish

one stalk scallions 

salt and pepper

clean and filet catfish,coat catfish with fishfry fry in oil under med. heat..remove fish before completly done,chop scallions ,add fish (one onion optional),one half cup of water season to taste cover and cook on low heat six or seven minutes. put it on top of cooked or fried rice and you've got good eating.


----------

